# Переход на AMD64

## Cleus

А можно перейти на AMD64 путем простой перелинковки на соответствующий профиль и редактирования флагов make.conf. Ну и, разумеется, устновки нового железа  :Smile: 

Сейчас x86 на 2005.0

----------

## Balancer

Без перекомпиляции всей системы, получишь 32-х, а не 64-х битную систему.

----------

## Cleus

emerge -uD world будет достаточно?

Ну и ядро, как я понимаю, нужно будет заранее скомпилировать на amd64?

Больше ведь ничего не требуется, для загрузки и инициализации?

----------

## ZByte

Вся проблема в том, что тебе нужно получить gcc, который сможет собирать 64 битные программы.

В своё время я почти это сделал с помощью такой тулзы как crossdev. Почти это по тому, что там толи у них был баг, толи я что-то не доделал, но на одном из завещающих этапов он наглухо падал при линковке.

Проблему решить это не удалось и поэтому я просто сделал ещё один рут, и пару основных разделов и всё  поставил туда, конфиги из старого рута перенёс.

Вобщем попробуй, может тебе повезёт больше  :Wink: 

----------

## Cleus

А какой профиль-то выбрать, вот чего я забыл спросить? 

no-symlinks, no-multilib  или дефолтный.

И как использовать этот crossdev?

PS emerge --newuse (или -е) world кнечно, не -uDLast edited by Cleus on Thu Jul 28, 2005 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManJak

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> emerge -uD world будет достаточно?
> 
> Ну и ядро, как я понимаю, нужно будет заранее скомпилировать на amd64?
> 
> Больше ведь ничего не требуется, для загрузки и инициализации?

 

Может, надежней bootstrap крутануть и пересобрать систему?

----------

## Cleus

bootstrap всю систему надолго занимает. А так поставил сессию крутить world и живешь дальше.

----------

## ManJak

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> bootstrap всю систему надолго занимает. А так поставил сессию крутить world и живешь дальше.

 

Зато с гарантией!

Я просто думаю, что такие ГЛОБАЛЬНЫЕ перемены не могут производится без жертв!

Хотя, если ссылкой ткнут в морду, буду рад разобраться, т.к. с таких систем не прыгал!

----------

## ManJak

Сорри, очепятался, - на АМД64 еще не прыгал, хотя ....

Желание появляется  :Confused: 

----------

## hlroad

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> bootstrap всю систему надолго занимает. А так поставил сессию крутить world и живешь дальше.

 

После чего всё успешно накрывается медным тазом и ты долго и упорно ловишь глюки. Я не хочу сказать, что этого сделать нельзя. Но шансы на то, что результат будет сколько-то удобоварим - где-то 1% (если не меньше). AMD64-режим и IA32-режим имеют мало общего между собой:

1. Расположение файлов отличается очень и очень неслабо (начнем того, что в текущем профиле /lib и /usr/lib - это symlink'и).

2. Ни одна библиотека из AMD64-режима не может быть использована в IA32-режиме и наоборот

3. Все программы должны быть пересобраны (ибо см. 2).

В общем если вы хотите поиметь много гемора - имеете право. Но потом не плачьте, что downtime у вас был больше чем если бы вы все снесли и начали ставить новую систему с нуля (ибо скорее всего этим всё и закончится).

----------

## ManJak

Я тоже самое и говорил!

Восстановить (скорее всего) получится, но трахатни будет Дохрена!

Проще поставить на одну ночь и рабочий денек и все переберется!

Если продакшен менять, то воще надо отдеьно ставить и тестировать!!!

ИМХО!!!

Продакшен на АМД - экстрим, (данные старые) может перегреться и сразу сдохнуть (поправьте плиз, если не прав, т.к. за всем не уследишь)!!!

----------

## hlroad

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> ИМХО!!!
> 
> Продакшен на АМД - экстрим, (данные старые) может перегреться и сразу сдохнуть (поправьте плиз, если не прав, т.к. за всем не уследишь)!!!

 

Просили - поправляем. Сдохнуть AMD K7 может только если на него поставить некачественный радиатор. Или плохо его подсоединить или ещё как. Intel не сгорит - но и работать не будет (часто в production'е - это без разницы, час простоя может больше стоимости компа стоить).

В любом случае к теме разговора это имеет мало отношение ибо датчики перегрева в K8 имеются "от рождения", а греется он куда меньше, чем P4 (во времена K7 и PIII года три назад всё действительно было наоброт - но это "дела давно ушедших дней", и P3 и K7 уже с производства сняты!).

----------

## Cleus

То, что из x86 в amd64 не попадешь, я с прискорбием догадался, когда не смог chroot сделать, bash просто не запустился. Пришлось скачать инсталляционный диск amd64 и грузиться с него.

Bootstrap прошел без помарок, однако были некоторые проблемы уже в работе системы.

Так, при загрузке появилась такое сообщение

 * Setting system clock to hardware clock [UTC] ...

 * Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.

Use the --debug option to see the details of our search for an access method.Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.

Use the --debug option to see the details of our search for an access method.

 * Failed to set system clock to hardware clock

Что это, не знаю.

Потом обнаружил, что видеокарта (nvidia) работает на минимуме возможностей. Как обычно, нужно было поправить права доступа к модулю dri в /etc/security/console.parms - но к моему удивлению этого файла там не было. Просто подставил его из своего бекапа /etc - все встало на место.

Так что кроме проблем с часами, вроде, ничего страшного нет.Last edited by Cleus on Sun Jul 31, 2005 4:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cleus

Ах да, Оперу пришлось поставить с USE="static", поскольку шаред версия ругалась на отсутствие каких-то библиотек, несмотря на то, что все emul-linux-x86 стоят.

Остальное, вроде бы, в порядке.

----------

## Cleus

А openoffice-ximian сберется под amd64? У него таких флагов нет.

----------

## Cleus

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Setting system clock to hardware clock [UTC] ...
> 
>  * Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.
> ...

 

RTC в ядре не включил, оказывается. С обычным атлоном, по-моему, он не особо был нужен. сейчас все ОК.

----------

